# Auto shifter issue... Any help appreciated...



## crazzymann (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey guys... This isn't a new problem (it was like this when I bought it a few months back) but the auto shifter is pretty damn hard to pull out of 'park'. Once out though, all other gears are easy to select. This difficulty to move the shifter has lead to the knob becoming loose and that bothers me. Is this a known issue with a known fix? If so, lemme know. Thanks guys. Oh, I have a 2004 GTO, by the way. Auto 4.


----------



## crazzymann (Sep 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## crazzymann (Sep 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Something may be bent? Either down at transmission or perhaps something in the spring assy at the button not releasing properly when in "P" Linkage need adjusted maybe? Could be different things. I take it the Trans oil is ok?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Does it shift easy back into park?

If so it might be electrical. The GTO has a Brake/Transmission Shift Interlock and if the Shift Interlock doesn't work right it won't shift out of park. An intermittent signal can cause difficulty shifting out of park.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Is your foot on the brake when your moving it from part to a gear?


----------



## cardgrl (Mar 23, 2011)

The stop/brake switch on other vehicles is usually the culprit. If it's not working correctly, it will be very hard to get out of park, but shift fine through the other gears. Hope this helps!


----------

